# New Piggies!



## One Acre Wonder Farm (Jun 30, 2009)

We got 2 pigs on Sunday, destined for the freezer.  They are super cute tho, hope I don't get too attached:


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 30, 2009)

those are cute lil piggies.dont worry they will grow into big piggies.


----------



## One Acre Wonder Farm (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, after just a day of having them, I'm not really worried at all 

They are going to be delicious!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

We just got to feeder pigs a little while ago. Destined to head to the freezer too. They are so cute as piglets but, they aren't so cute by butchering time.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jul 1, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> They are so cute as piglets but, they aren't so cute by butchering time.


I think all piggies are cute!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 1, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> We just got to feeder pigs a little while ago. Destined to head to the freezer too. They are so cute as piglets but, they aren't so cute by butchering time.


I need to stop thinking about chickens all the time. I thought you said, "they aren't so cute by HATCHERY time". 

Yes, they are always cute as piglets. Wait till they srart biting your legs when you go in thier pen with food. 
 They will be delicious!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't go in to feed them. I feed them over the pen wall.  I also feed them before I have to go in there to clean or whatever.  Even if they come to me they don't associate me bringing them food when I walk in there.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 1, 2009)

yea, we don't go in to feed anymore either. I know a lot of people do, and it can be dangerous. I always thinkhow cute they are when they are babies.....and instantly think, and they will be delicious. 
Is that mean, or what? LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> yea, we don't go in to feed anymore either. I know a lot of people do, and it can be dangerous. I always thinkhow cute they are when they are babies.....and instantly think, and they will be delicious.
> Is that mean, or what? LOL


Not mean. It's why ours are named Ham and Pork Chop.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jul 1, 2009)

I think they should be named Kay and Annabell, though.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 1, 2009)

to funny kutes.we had a cow named annabell


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I think they should be named Kay and Annabell, though.


Sorry, I out rank you!  Moms over kids any day.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Kute Kitten (Jul 1, 2009)

It should be the oppisite, kids over Mom any day.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 1, 2009)

you an peanut in control


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> It should be the oppisite, kids over Mom any day.


Well, then you can do my work. Don't forget to pay the bills, make the meals, do all the barn chores, milk the cows, etc......


----------



## farmy (Jul 1, 2009)

how can you think they're not cute when they're all grown up come on... 

I like to hug and kiss them no matter how big they get











Give it a try you might like it!

In all seriousness though, we drive in and feed our pigs but I am still very cautious, I dont think our guys would ever intentionally hurt someone, but just having them step on you can really hurt. Feeding them over the wall or fence (if thats an option) I agree would be the best way!

Enjoy them while you have them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> how can you think they're not cute when they're all grown up come on...


Oh no you don't! That will make it harder to send them off to the processor.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't want the piggies to be killed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I don't want the piggies to be killed!


Tough! It's what they are destined for.


----------



## farmy (Jul 1, 2009)

farmer... how can you call me out on my evil plan to make it harder for everyone to send their pigs off

kitten, Im sure your mom will let you rescue those pigs and keep them in your bedroom and snuggle with them, just ask nicely.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> kitten, Im sure your mom will let you rescue those pigs and keep them in your bedroom and snuggle with them, just ask nicely.


Don't give her any ideas, she'll try them 

Please, call me Kitty-most others do.


----------



## farmy (Jul 1, 2009)

all I can say is on cold nights there's no better heater than snuggling up with your pig in bed... 

sorry kitty


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont think kutes could smuggle a piggie into her room.


----------



## farmy (Jul 1, 2009)

You're right it would be nearly impossible to quietly lift them in through the window...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 1, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> You're right it would be nearly impossible to quietly lift them in through the window...


Especially through a second story window. 





> sorry kitty


It's okay. If you haven't run across it being shortened you wouldn't know. Besides, Farmer is to close to farmy. I was wondering why you were addressing yourself at first.


----------

